# Brighton/West Sussex meet



## dollyonken (Jan 29, 2012)

Hello

I was wondering if any of you are in Brighton like me or the wider West or East sussex area?

I am getting my puppy in 6 weeks and would love to arrange a meet in August but didn't know if anyone lives around here?

If anyone one is interested let me know! 

Eleanor


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Hi Eleanor I'd certainly be interested during the second half of August. I'm right on the border of East Sussex (T Wells) so not too far for a meet. x


----------



## Liffy61 (Jun 10, 2012)

*meet*

hi, i live in Brighton too and there are others in Worthing and Eastbourne but I think they're not on this forum, just on the FB page for the Cockapoos UK owners, so if we decide to meet I can advertise on there too.


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Was just going to suggest the FB page to Eleanor as a place to join as also noticed there are a few posting from that area.


----------



## dollyonken (Jan 29, 2012)

Hi I just had a look on facebook, but not sure where you mean...do you mean the cockapoo club gb page?

Jane the second half of august is good for me, maybe weekend of saturday 18th/sunday 19th or following weekend, 25th/26th? Liffy would that be good for you?

Brighton would be good for me as don't have a car and travelling far would be a bit of a pain, but surrounding areas also ok.....need to get puppy used to travelling on buses! I was going to suggest Preston Park and see what people thought? Am happy for other suggestions though 

Eleanor


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Will have to check my diary but having grown up in Sussex (and still having relatives in Eastbourne) I'd be very tempted!


----------



## dollyonken (Jan 29, 2012)

Yay! Do it!


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

The FB page is linked to the Cockapoo Owners Club - the link is on their main website. Worth joining and they have a new forum too. The 18/19th is best for me, as if all goes to plan, am hoping to bring home a new puppy at the end of August

Turi it would be really lovely if you could come! Very easy on the train from London! x


----------



## Bertie Brown (Aug 12, 2011)

Bertie and I would be interested in meeting up, we're in Portsmouth but I visit Brighton quite a lot and Bertie's been once when he was younger.


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

I may be able to join you if it's Sunday the 19th.


----------



## dollyonken (Jan 29, 2012)

Great sunday 19th is good for me...how about others?


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

19th good for me! x


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

I can do the 19th - Marcus is away so I'll get the train down. Only costs £7.50m each way... I should go to Brighton more often!


----------



## Bertie Brown (Aug 12, 2011)

Bertie and I can do the 19th too  how exciting - I love a poo meet!


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

My daughter lives in Lindfield near Haywards Heath so might be able to combine a visit...long way off so will probably need reminding!!


----------



## dollyonken (Jan 29, 2012)

Great news that you can make the 19th Turi, Clare and Jane. Brilliant!

Colin hope you can make it too, I will keep reminding you! 

Are you all happy with my suggestion of Preston Park? The only downside is that it does have a busy road on one side of it. It is a pretty decent size though. 

My other suggestions would be St Anns Well Garden in Hove or Devils **** which has amazing views!

Found this good link with some interesting ideas: If I can get to a place on a bus, I will try my best to get there!

http://www.out-and-about-with-your-dog.com/brighton-dog-walks.html


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

I don't know any of the other places mentioned but have walked at Devils **** which I think would be perfect!


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Devil's **** looks great. Have wanted to go there for a while but am happy to fit in with the majority! x


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Devil's **** sounds good to me.


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Might be quite tricky for non-drivers


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

If its ok, can you keep me posted. I may be able to make it as August is a quiet month for me. I don't mind trekking down to see you all.


----------



## dollyonken (Jan 29, 2012)

Turi said:


> Might be quite tricky for non-drivers


Turi there is actually a bus that goes direct from Brighton. And it's open top!  I've just had a look. It goes from Brighton station and takes 20 mins. 

Devil's **** would be fab! Turi I know Saffi is a seasoned traveller!


----------



## dollyonken (Jan 29, 2012)

MillieDog said:


> If its ok, can you keep me posted. I may be able to make it as August is a quiet month for me. I don't mind trekking down to see you all.


 Yes will definitely keep you updated. Hope you can come.


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Turi said:


> Might be quite tricky for non-drivers


Do you not drive Turi? I'm happy to go somewhere more convenient for train.

Oops, just read about the open top bus ..... could be fun! I'm happy to go with the majority on location.


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

I don't drive Sue - it's generally safer for the population at large 

I'll PM you


----------



## dollyonken (Jan 29, 2012)

Turi said:


> I don't drive Sue - it's generally safer for the population at large



Ha me too!

Ok, I don't mind, I'll go with whatever's easiest for all of us, I was just a bit worried about the road by Preston park but maybe this won't be an issue for people. I'm probably being an overly cautious prospective dog owner!


----------



## tosh (Feb 10, 2012)

We may be able to join you with Mitzi.


----------



## Liffy61 (Jun 10, 2012)

yes, preston park is nice but i worry when i go there - Stanmer Park is another alternative as parking at Devils **** is only a few spaces really, specially busy at weekends. I'd rule out St Ann's becos its small and has roads beside it. Stanmer also has a tea room!


----------



## Liffy61 (Jun 10, 2012)

The 25 bus goes to Stanmer, for info.


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Just googled Stanmer Park and looks very nice! x


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Stanmer Park looks good ... I don't know it well down there but am happy to go with the majority, and happy to give Turi a lift.


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Looks good to me


----------



## dollyonken (Jan 29, 2012)

And me! Perfect. 

So Sunday 19th at Stanmer park. Put it in your diaries!

Hattie will be 14 weeks by then. I hope to have mastered a couple of basic commands by that point!

As a side issue, I went to a fab small dog show at my local park in Brighton yesterday called Bark in the Park and saw at least 4 cockapoos! This was quite a high ratio as the show was small. Lovely to see. There seemed to be lots of dachshunds and border terriers, obviously a popular dog at the mo!


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Stanmer Park sounds perfect! It's in my diary! x


----------



## Liffy61 (Jun 10, 2012)

great, what time shall we say? as some are coming from a bit further away is 2pm a good time?


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

2pm is good for me. Could make any time from 11.30 onwards. x


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

2pm is fine for us.


----------



## dollyonken (Jan 29, 2012)

Good for me too.


----------



## Liffy61 (Jun 10, 2012)

ok great, if 2pm is good, i'll also advertise this on the FB page as that may pick up some others
can't wait, Teddy loves meeting other Cockapoos!


----------



## Liffy61 (Jun 10, 2012)

i just checked and the tea room shuts at 4pm so if we have a good hour's walk from 2pm we should get back in time for tea!


----------



## dollyonken (Jan 29, 2012)

Liffy61 said:


> ok great, if 2pm is good, i'll also advertise this on the FB page as that may pick up some others
> can't wait, Teddy loves meeting other Cockapoos!


Thanks for doing that, the more the merrier! I'm really looking forward to it too. Must get a visit to the tearoom in!


----------



## dollyonken (Jan 29, 2012)

Hello


I am just bringing this to everyone's attention as it is now only 2 weeks away!

Hope people are still up for it. I hope we get sunshine.


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Definitely still up for it!.......and can't wait to meet Hattie! x


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

I'm still up for it too! ..... looking forward to meeting everyone and all the gorgeous dogs.

Sue x


----------



## dollyonken (Jan 29, 2012)

Great!

Judging how excitable Hattie was earlier today when she met another cockapoo in the park, she's going to have a brilliant time!


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

I had hoped to combine this with a visit to my daughter..as it turns out she needs to be in London that weekend so will be staying with me so have had to switch to the Langley meet...sorry was hoping to meet Hattie and Biscuit etc...will definitely try to come to the next one


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Oh no Colin....you were the Guest of Honour! What with your gorgeous Betty & Ted combo! Never mind, we'll just have to meet another time and then at least I will have Honey by then as well! x


----------



## dollyonken (Jan 29, 2012)

Janev1000 said:


> Oh no Colin....you were the Guest of Honour! What with your gorgeous Betty & Ted combo! Never mind, we'll just have to meet another time and then at least I will have Honey by then as well! x


Well said, that is a shame Colin, hope to see you in the future.


----------



## tosh (Feb 10, 2012)

Really sorry but we've got Pete step mum staying with us now and a family lunch has been arranged so sadly we can't join you. Such a pity as this would have been a great outing for Mitzi and us. Hope it all goes well and that the sun shines


----------



## Liffy61 (Jun 10, 2012)

I am def still up for it and so is my little Ted! I was going to suggest we meet at the car parks right by the entrance to the park as some people don't have cars and at least that way people coming off the bus wouldn't have to walk all through the park just to find each other. We can walk from that bottom car park up and through some open areas, some wooded and find the dew pond so the dogs can have a dip if they want.


----------



## Liffy61 (Jun 10, 2012)

this must be Queens Park? i go there sometimes with Ted!


----------



## dollyonken (Jan 29, 2012)

Liffy61 said:


> I am def still up for it and so is my little Ted! I was going to suggest we meet at the car parks right by the entrance to the park as some people don't have cars and at least that way people coming off the bus wouldn't have to walk all through the park just to find each other. We can walk from that bottom car park up and through some open areas, some wooded and find the dew pond so the dogs can have a dip if they want.


That sounds great.

How did you know it was Queens park? Yes that is my local, I was there at lunchtime today. Also went yesterday and met a lovely black cockapoo called Dexter and his owner. Do you go there lots? Do you live around there? I am 10 min walk away.


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

So sorry Eleanor, a complete faux pas on my part. I've doubled up on two meets. I really didn't mean to do this, sorry again. Will catch up with you at the next possible opportunity.

I haven't got a car that weekend now, so it's going to be interesting to see how I even manage to venture out


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm sorry too but I don't think I'm going to be able to make it - my Nana is down from Scotland and I only see her once a year. 

I hope you have a fab time and hope we can meet you and everyone else another time!


----------



## dollyonken (Jan 29, 2012)

Turi and Julie this is a shame but nevermind, hope to meet you again soon.


----------



## dollyonken (Jan 29, 2012)

Liffy61 said:


> this must be Queens Park? i go there sometimes with Ted!


Great to meet you and Ted earlier


----------



## Liffy61 (Jun 10, 2012)

yes, great to meet you and Hattie. We had a great long play! will prob go again tomorrow either at lunchtime or 5pm. 


dollyonken said:


> Great to meet you and Ted earlier


----------



## dollyonken (Jan 29, 2012)

Liffy61 said:


> I am def still up for it and so is my little Ted! I was going to suggest we meet at the car parks right by the entrance to the park as some people don't have cars and at least that way people coming off the bus wouldn't have to walk all through the park just to find each other. We can walk from that bottom car park up and through some open areas, some wooded and find the dew pond so the dogs can have a dip if they want.


Hi to those of you that are coming to the Stamner Park meet. The plan is outlined above, I think that sounds good. Hope 2pm is good for everyone still. The forecast is brilliant for sunday! 
Hattie is going to be in her element! She loves playing with other dogs. She is having her first mini groom tomorrow (eyes, feet and bum) so will have to see about the pond!


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Sounds good! Really looking forward to meeting you & Hattie and all the other poos! x


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Thanks Eleanor, sounds good, looking forward to it. Do we have a list of those coming?

Sue x


----------



## Lolasmummy (May 22, 2012)

Ahhh I wish we lived nearer,I would have loved to have met you and your beautiful poo's. You shall all have a fabulous time!


----------



## dollyonken (Jan 29, 2012)

Mogdog said:


> Do we have a list of those coming?
> 
> Sue x


Ok:

Me and Hattie

Sue and Maisie and Bess

Jane and Biscuit

Liz and Ted

Clare and Bertie


----------



## Bertie Brown (Aug 12, 2011)

Hi, Bertie and I are still game on for Sunday but I wanted to just check with you if this is the right place as we'll be coming from Portsmouth and I want to make sure we head in the right direction - lol

http://www.brighton-hove.gov.uk/downloads/bhcc/map_of_stanmer_inc_nursery.pdf


----------



## dollyonken (Jan 29, 2012)

Bertie Brown said:


> Hi, Bertie and I are still game on for Sunday but I wanted to just check with you if this is the right place as we'll be coming from Portsmouth and I want to make sure we head in the right direction - lol
> 
> http://www.brighton-hove.gov.uk/downloads/bhcc/map_of_stanmer_inc_nursery.pdf


Hello, glad you're still coming. That looks like the right place to me!


----------



## Bertie Brown (Aug 12, 2011)

dollyonken said:


> Hello, glad you're still coming. That looks like the right place to me!


Thanks for confirming, see you Sunday


----------



## dollyonken (Jan 29, 2012)

Hi


Have pm'd those of you coming tomorrow my mobile number. It's going to be a hot day


----------



## dollyonken (Jan 29, 2012)

Hi

Have checked the weather tomorrow and it could be around 28 degrees 

Just wanted to check if this is ok with everyone (not too hot for dogs?)

Would people rather reschedule when it's less hot? I'm flexible.


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

That's a good question! I know that Biscuit is very likely to go in the pond, so that might help with the heat but it depends if there are any poos that would not want to get wet.....it might possibly be too hot for them....or how much shade there is there? x


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Would be good to know if there's much shade there?

Thanks, S x


----------



## dollyonken (Jan 29, 2012)

Ok I have not been there myself but have just texted Liz (liffy61) to ask her. Hattie did not cope too well in the heat today so my instinct is to reschedule.


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

I am happy to reschedule if it might be too hot if they wanted to run around around......which I'm sure they'll want to....and Hattie is a young pup. You can decide in the morning if you want to, if not before. x


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Janev1000 said:


> I am happy to reschedule if it might be too hot if they wanted to run around around......which I'm sure they'll want to....and Hattie is a young pup. You can decide in the morning if you want to, if not before. x


I'm happy to reschedule if it's going to be blazing hot for the doggies ..... happy to check-in in the morning to see what everyone decides. S x


----------



## dollyonken (Jan 29, 2012)

Hi

Well it's already really warm here so I think I would like to reschedule. Sorry to mess everyone around  I just don't think Hattie will cope with the heat very well, especially as I know she will definitely want to run around with the other 'poos loads.

I hope this hasn't messed your plans up too much. I will start a new thread for us to go...maybe in September? Jane, then you will be able to bring Honey along which would be lovely


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Hi Eleanor

No worries at all. It's absolutely boiling here as well and none us slept too well in the process! Biscuit's coat is very thick and long at the moment so will now get the clippers out and give him a good clip instead!

It would be lovely to bring Honey next time.....anytime from the 22 September when she'll be able to go out for walks. Have a good day otherwise! x


----------



## Liffy61 (Jun 10, 2012)

hi, i'm happy to reschedule. i took Ted out really early yesterday and then at 7pm but even then he got a bit hot cos he rushes round like a demon. The walk in Stanmer has an open bit at the start, then woods, then a short open bit, then more woods with the dew pond in. It is always cooler in the woods but even so, today i think it will be very hot again and not comfortable for them. Looking forward to seeing everyone in Sept! xx


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

I think that's a good decision for today as it will be humid as well as very hot ... walking early / late in the day is better.

Will really look forward to meeting everyone another time.

Sue x


----------



## Bertie Brown (Aug 12, 2011)

I was thinking the same thing about the heat so Bertie and I are happy to reschedule to and we look forward to meeting you all in September. I think I will be joining Bertie in his paddling pool today!


----------



## Liffy61 (Jun 10, 2012)

ha ha, I'm blowing up the paddling pool now for Ted! i might just be able to get my feet into it too if i'm lucky!


----------



## dollyonken (Jan 29, 2012)

Great, glad everyone is ok about rescheduling  
I will post some new dates in a new thread later.

Enjoy your day and try and stay cool if you can!


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

So sorry you couldn't all meet up, but hey...maybe I can tag onto the next meet as well now  I will keep a close eye on any possible meet up.


----------

